# CKS PaddleFest 2011



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

A lil more PFest stoke-

YouTube - BV Pro Rodeo


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a cool write up and some pics & vid from PaddleFest 2010-

South Main Link


----------

